# English-Chinese Musical terms/musicology/music theory dictionary



## gbyk (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello. Could you help me, please?
I am going to start a new semester in China and my major is Music Theory. But actually I know nothing about music theory in Chinese, like example, how do they say musical terms and music genres in Chinese, or the composer's names in Chinese or any theory/history about music in Chinese. Since I will be given lectures in Chinese, I need to learn how to basically talk about music in Chinese. Could you please recommend me any dictionaries or any books related to study Music Theory in Chinese? Thank you very much


----------

